# Got a Formex deployant clasp, need strap to fit



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)

I got a Formex deployant clasp and am looking for a brown leather strap that will work with it. So I need a 22mm strap, tapering to 20mm without keepers, preferably something high quality. Specs are as follows (from Formex):
Our clasp can fit straps with a max. thickness of 2.5mm and an approx. length of 110mm on the strap side with the holes, and an approx. length of 90-120mm on the strap side without the holes. The hole to hole distance is 7.5mm. 

Unfortunately Formex doesn't sell the strap I'm looking for. Any suggestions?


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Correspond with WatchObsession UK | Luxury Watch Online Shop | Home and see if they can assist you.


----------



## sathomasga (Jul 18, 2015)

Veblenist. You can order any of their straps without keepers, buckle, etc. They'll even check the dimensions of the clasp against the strap.

I also bought the Formex clasp and Veblenist made me a gray alligator that fits like a charm.


----------



## DON (Feb 14, 2006)

Strap dimensions sound odd

Standard strap is 75/115/120 mm for a 7" wrist. Different wrist size. Move up

They say the long section (with holes) with an approximate length of 110mm 

Buckle side - 90 - 120 mm

Yet in a demonstration on their site. Hole side is longer than buckle side

Not too many places sell straps without loops. How often does one ask for them. Long section sitting under the buckle instead of out side so no loops needed.

Can just buy a strap with loops and cut them off. Not perfect, but cheaper than custom

DON


----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)

DON said:


> Strap dimensions sound odd
> 
> Standard strap is 75/115/120 mm for a 7" wrist. Different wrist size. Move up
> 
> ...


I don't know. Copied and pasted the specs from the Formex website. I assume they put it in correctly?


----------



## DON (Feb 14, 2006)

Jeklotz said:


> I don't know. Copied and pasted the specs from the Formex website. I assume they put it in correctly?


Here's a pic of an old deployant I used to sell. Same design. Just not priced the same

Hole side is always longer as it has more adjustments to it due to the holes and my buckle has 2 adjustments for the buckle side..

Formax has no buckle adjustments, so can only use the long side

If you have a strap sitting around. Doesn't matter the width as long as it's 22 mm or smaller. Test fit it on the buckle and your watch to see what works best.

Main point is. You need to get the buckle length right or the buckle will not sit right on your wrist

Main head should be centered on your wrist


----------



## teckel12 (Oct 22, 2019)

^ This

Forget the manufactures specs. You want the deployant clasp to rest at the bottom center of your wrist or it won't be comfortable.


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

Try delugs. They also make custom straps


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

I just had one made for this same strap by Jack-Foster in SC. Just e-mail them with what you want, give them dimensions, and they'll do it. I had mine made without holes so I could add them myself to get the fit absolutely perfect.

I did have to thin the material where it attaches to the clasp, the clearance around the spring bar is tight. Look amazing now though!

This is the English Tan Dublin leather.




























Real colors show more in this video than the pictures ::



http://imgur.com/n4UrRpn


----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)

You've given me some options. Thanks, I'll look into it.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Delugs has always worked for me with this type of need.


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

Jeklotz said:


> I got a Formex deployant clasp and am looking for a brown leather strap that will work with it. So I need a 22mm strap, tapering to 20mm without keepers, preferably something high quality. Specs are as follows (from Formex):
> Our clasp can fit straps with a max. thickness of 2.5mm and an approx. length of 110mm on the strap side with the holes, and an approx. length of 90-120mm on the strap side without the holes. The hole to hole distance is 7.5mm.
> 
> Unfortunately Formex doesn't sell the strap I'm looking for. Any suggestions?


The problem is that normal straps for tangs are, say, 125mm and 80mm. When you wear this length with an omega type clasp, you find the way the clasp sits at the back of the wrist, the head of the watch is positioned wrongly on the wrist. The strap lengths with these sort of clasps need to be say 105mm and 100mm. Therefore generally you can't buy just any strap, and get a good fit with this sort of deployant clasp. 18mm clasps tend to be a bit more forgiving, but the 20mm clasps I have are physically bigger than the 18mm clasps and are less friendly.


----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)

bth1234 said:


> The problem is that normal straps for tangs are, say, 125mm and 80mm. When you wear this length with an omega type clasp, you find the way the clasp sits at the back of the wrist, the head of the watch is positioned wrongly on the wrist. The strap lengths with these sort of clasps need to be say 105mm and 100mm. Therefore generally you can't buy just any strap, and get a good fit with this sort of deployant clasp. 18mm clasps tend to be a bit more forgiving, but the 20mm clasps I have are physically bigger than the 18mm clasps and are less friendly.


Yea, Formex gives the specs on their website: max. thickness of 2.5mm and an approx. length of 110mm on the strap side with the holes, and an approx. length of 90-120mm on the strap side without the holes. The hole to hole distance is 7.5mm. I've reached out to several strap makers asking about it, so far only VEBLENIST has gotten back with me.


----------



## DON (Feb 14, 2006)

Jeklotz said:


> Yea, Formex gives the specs on their website: max. thickness of 2.5mm and an approx. length of 110mm on the strap side with the holes, and an approx. length of 90-120mm on the strap side without the holes. The hole to hole distance is 7.5mm. I've reached out to several strap makers asking about it, so far only VEBLENIST has gotten back with me.


Problem as mentioned is. You have to figure out the buckle side as it's 90 - 120mm

Thats a 30 mm difference, so need to get that right

Take a piece of string and tie it around the spring bar at the buckle side. Place watch in the center of your wrist and have someone pull string past center of wrist. Mark it at wrist center and measure from center of spring bar to mark. Don't pull tight. Just enough to make sure there's no looseness

Buttons/head should be in the center of your wrist

Unless someone gives me exact specs. I wouldn't make anything for them. I don't need someone telling me it doesn't fit and I should remake it due to their own error


----------



## Calgary Jim (11 mo ago)

DON said:


> Here's a pic of an old deployant I used to sell. Same design. Just not priced the same
> 
> Hole side is always longer as it has more adjustments to it due to the holes and my buckle has 2 adjustments for the buckle side..
> 
> ...


And I thought finding the right strap size and shape was a bit tricky! I’d like some deployant buckles but that adds another level of complexity, lol. I think I’ll just stick with creasing my straps.


----------



## DON (Feb 14, 2006)

Calgary Jim said:


> And I thought finding the right strap size and shape was a bit tricky! I’d like some deployant buckles but that adds another level of complexity, lol. I think I’ll just stick with creasing my straps.


Not really. If you stick with a standard length that your used to. Deployant just replaces the buckle. Strap connects close to the head which should sit close to where the buckle sat.

Just need to decide on the type of deployant.

Side opening like the Formex (strap under), similar with strap on top (through loops) or butterfly which opens from both sides.

Snap or button opening.

Butteryfly more dressier, but side openings also made in a thin style, but only if you like the strap resting against your wrist (needs to be a thin long side to fit through)










DON


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

DON said:


> Buttons/head should be in the center of your wrist


Eh....I personally want the whole clasp centered on my wrist. With a skinny wrist if I had the buttons centered the other end of the clasp might be sticking out past my wrist if it's a long clasp.


----------



## Calgary Jim (11 mo ago)

dgaddis said:


> Eh....I personally want the whole clasp centered on my wrist. With a skinny wrist if I had the buttons centered the other end of the clasp might be sticking out past my wrist if it's a long clasp.


I have a small wrist too, 6.25”. I bought a few since my postings, none centre on my wrist. I figured out that to get the deployant properly centred I’d need a really short strap that holds the buckle, i, 55mm or 60mm for a 45mm lug to lug watch. So, looks like custom straps only, length dependant on the lug to lug size of the particular watch to be matched to.


----------



## dgaddis (Apr 1, 2019)

Mine now lives on my CW Sealander.


----------



## chas58 (Aug 29, 2018)

Calgary Jim said:


> I have a small wrist too, 6.25”. I bought a few since my postings, none centre on my wrist. I figured out that to get the deployant properly centred I’d need a really short strap that holds the buckle, i, 55mm or 60mm for a 45mm lug to lug watch. So, looks like custom straps only, length dependant on the lug to lug size of the particular watch to be matched to.


Huh.

I made my own strap for it, but I used an extra long buckle of 80mm. probably would have worked fine wi 70mm (on 7" wrists). I usually use 50mm if I'm just using a regular clasp like on a metal bracelet (and 70 is standard for just a pin/buckle.

Basically, I wanted the formex clasp to lie on my wrist like I would with a metal bracelet.


----------



## Calgary Jim (11 mo ago)

chas58 said:


> Huh.
> 
> I made my own strap for it, but I used an extra long buckle of 80mm. probably would have worked fine wi 70mm (on 7" wrists). I usually use 50mm if I'm just using a regular clasp like on a metal bracelet (and 70 is standard for just a pin/buckle.
> 
> Basically, I wanted the formex clasp to lie on my wrist like I would with a metal bracelet.


Got ya. I interpreted your “With a skinny wrist…” as meaning your wrist, lol.


----------

